# My adventure Aruba With DP, you CAN be happy with DP



## Dave1988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I felt like I owed you guys an update on my story. Dont get me wrong.. you read correctly you can be happy with DP but its not that you will be happy WITH THE DP. Lett me explain

Now already over a year ago I got severe DP I laided in bed 3 months straight my girlfriend (7years) left me while our plan was to go to Curacao together 2 weeks before I got DP. Nothing of that happend ofcourse because I arrived in hell.. Slowly after 3 months I started going outside,, 10 minutes then 15 then walk the dog.. go to city...hardest things I could do but I had to from myself. few months after I tried working again (heavy work at a factory).. first some days then weeks.. when I decided I will not lett my dreams be stopped by this bullshit! So I decided to go to Aruba even with DP. Dont get me wrong all this time it never went away I just coped. World still seemed strange but at least now I realized and saw trough the weird stuff how it normally was supposed to be. This helped me allot. Realizing I could work a full day made me realize I could go out with friends. After realizing I could do anything I went to the gym again because in the 3 months I lost over 12 kilo's. I started working out, working, going out and planning my journey to Aruba. Please note, this was not a normal vacation but I am talking about a year on Aruba without knowing anybody! For my internship.. So I went. My ex went with me to the airport I was scared but I didnt lett DP stop me because I knew I would stand there without it so I said fuck you if you want to bother me you can come with me but hell im not letting you stop me!!

So here I am 7 months later in Aruba. DP still here but I am happy, I have bad days but I work I go out, I work out, I do everything!!!! Dont get me wrong I do want DP to go away VERY badly! But all I can do is this and I am not letting DP stop me!! Although I wonder why it didnt go away because I did everything I read on the forums but hell fuck it. Tomorrow I have a date with a beautifull girl and I am sort of happy.. For people who are reading this and thinking no way you can do all that with your DP.. YOU ARE WRONG! Believe me I have had the worst and worst of it... I have been to the emergency at night because I couldnt cope with myself and crying in my mothers arms.. So believe me I know DP! And I still have DP but DP doesnt have me anymore! Next week I will go skydiving because fuck DP thats why..



















Good luck to every single one of you!! Dont forget you may have DP but you can never lett DP have you!!


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

You have the materials to recover in this forum. If you have DP youre not happy. Sorry I dont believe you.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

AlexFromPT said:


> You have the materials to recover in this forum. If you have DP youre not happy. Sorry I dont believe you.


Dude I'll try and put this nicely but your argument is invalid on SO many levels.

First of all, the materials to recover on this forum? I'm sorry, but 90% of this forum is composed of people complaining, griping and whining in misery about the horrendous brutal havoc that DP wreaks on your mind. Reading that shit will only drown you further in a pool of self-pity, on top of already bearing the weight of depersonalization on top of you. YES, there is some good material on this forum, but it is far from enough to recover. Many "encouraging" articles simply convince normal people that they've been emotionally abused and have to face blatantly nonexistent "repressed fears" to recover. NOT TRUE.

The key to beating DP is to get out there, live your life and FEEL something. Pull your mind out of this hell. The materials for recovery aren't in this forum, the best method of recovery is to get the fuck off here and DO SOMETHING REAL. Become conscious of something other than DP again and you will escape.

Dave1988 is doing exactly the right thing to recover, by going out there and finding ways to be happy DESPITE DP. It doesn't matter that you feel disconnected, you're still alive, you're still a person on this earth with a limited time to make the most of your life. So don't let depersonalization stop you, go right on living your life! If you can feel happiness even though you may feel detached, congrats! You're making fucking progress! And yes it's possible!

Posts like your are the exact reason people get stuck with dp forever. Because they believe that they are eternally disabled and have been robbed of their life - not true. Your life hasn't changed it all, it is still just as available for you to seize it.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

AlexFromPT said:


> You have the materials to recover in this forum. If you have DP youre not happy. Sorry I dont believe you.


LOL. YOU are the one who isn't happy, I'm sure. Look at these pictures again and tell me this dude isn't happy. Sounds like you just want to drag others down with you. It is VERY possible to be happy with DP. I've done it. I've even recovered briefly.

But congrats Dave. That looks fuckin' awesome man! Great post. I'm also planning on taking a serious vacation this Summer. DP or not, I'm determined to live life.



ph10nc said:


> Posts like your are the exact reason people get stuck with dp forever. Because they believe that they are eternally disabled and have been robbed of their life - not true. Your life hasn't changed it all, it is still just as available for you to seize it.


I agree. People seem to view DP as a shift in consciousness, like they've entered some strange new world or state of existence. That couldn't be further from reality. People need to think of this as a temporary inconvenience, like the flu. If Dave can go to Aruba, maintain a great relationship with his girlfriend, work, exercise and enjoy life even while experiencing symptoms of depersonalization/derealiztion, then anyone can.


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

I simply stated I didn't believe him. Why such hostility? I'm not getting into e-fights, his/your lives, my life. Hope you recover, nonetheless.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/167-how-emotional-abuse-causes-dp-and-how-you-can-recover/


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

AlexFromPT said:


> I simply stated I didn't believe him. Why such hostility? I'm not getting into e-fights, his/your lives, my life. Hope you recover, nonetheless.
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/167-how-emotional-abuse-causes-dp-and-how-you-can-recover/


Sorry if I came off as a little harsh, I just wanted to support this guy and show that I think it's possible to still be happy. That kind of stuff, especially to a DP'd person, can really crush your aspirations, and I just wanted to counter it. We're all united through this disorder, and it is completely possible to overcome it. I wish you nothing but the best in your recovery man. We can do this


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice for you,well I can't say I'm happy,simple because I'm not.

DP is hell,DR is hell.No way I'm going to live a life with this BULLSHIT

I'm not that kind that'll carry it with me thorugh the life,I'll get rid of it.I'll fix my emotions,myself.I'll fix me.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i have been happy with dp quite a few times but once i think about dp again i forget i was ever happy thts the problem


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Dave 1988, You are a freakin' ROCK STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVED YOUR POST AND THE PICS!!! Rock on, brother! I'm shocked you don't feel at least a tad of an improvement on your DP levels but you deserve only the best...Right on!


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats Dave  . I am so happy that you are happy <3 . We love you .


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dave1988 said:


> Next week I will go skydiving because fuck DP thats why..


Hell fucking yeah. Way to not let this shit get the best of you. Great post.


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

Hello Dave,

On which benzo's are you?

With my DP/DR it is impossible to fly, lets not even think about smiling on a rock in Aruba, with the thought to go back in that plain again.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Good for you bro, very inspirational read for everyone!!!


----------



## Dave1988 (Aug 30, 2012)

THANKS ALL FOR THE AMAZING REACTIONS!! It does me so good you all support me and I really hope you get a little inspired to go and do stuff!! Believe me guys going away from home and going here was the best thing I could ever do with DP! YOU ARE ALL STRONG!! I can understand the reaction of Alex because in my first 3 months I wouldnt believe a post like this either.. Believe me brother I KNOW! Get grip and build your fortress stone by stone! Every step you take and every stone you lay will make you stronger! And even then when you think you have done so much and gotten so far like I have and still it is still there every second! EVEN THEN you are not lost and you can be happy! GO FOR IT

Thank you all again!! You are all amazing people and I believe you can do the same as me!! Ask yourself what if it takes 2 more years... just make the best of it.. dig deep and just DO stuff! Anything and everything! LIVE! Good luck all, there is no answer there is only you living and it does get better!


----------



## Dave1988 (Aug 30, 2012)

dpdr said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> On which benzo's are you?
> 
> With my DP/DR it is impossible to fly, lets not even think about smiling on a rock in Aruba, with the thought to go back in that plain again.


Im on my own benzos my friend, you dont need anything... if you are still in the deep of it I realy feel for you man.. It gets better believe me, one year ago I could not even step one step outside and I cried allot.

Take it a step at a time,, go do something that you THINK(!) you cant and trust me you will survive that day and tell yourself wow if I did that (even if you didnt enjoy yourself) I can also go do this.. and do it.. you will see you will start regaining your life steps at a time.. and dont expect any progress (sorry).. even though you can.. dont expect anything, it is never about that is about you and doing your things and maybe even be happy, even though it didnt go away.. what else is there??? That is all you can do and if there is any cure to this then that is it and it will come as it comes.. Dont expect anything but do everything! Good luck!


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you end up going skydiving?


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

Been living with dpd forever. Gave up trying to get better. Instead concentrate on having a good time. The dream doesn't have to be a night mare. Right on Dave1988. I'm too timid and reclusive to post pictures of myself but I'm right there with you! Life is too short to dwell on any condition we might have. Live! Very inspiring.

I don't think I'll be sky diving but I did overcome my fear of flying finally. Now I love to fly!


----------



## Sam93 (Jun 6, 2013)

I must say, fucking inspirational  I have quite chronic DP aswell due to HPPD, or drugs just induced it, anyway I don't care, next week I'll be doing a 200ft bungee jump along with abseiling, rock climbing and the like and I'm doing some volunteer work to help in the community.

I've learned you can turn the nightmare into a good dream, and even if I feel like I'm watching myself for now and feel disconnected from my emotions, they still exist and I'd much rather watch myself be happy, I know this shit will be gone before I know it 

FUCK DP!


----------

